# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Μεταλλάξεις ιθαγενών >  Γενετικός υπολογιστής για πύρουλες

## οδυσσέας

http://kippenjungle.nl/kruisingGoudvink.html

http://kippenjungle.nl/kruisingGoudvink2.html?mgt=A:A+/A+&fgt=A:A+/A+

http://kippenjungle.nl/kruisingGoudvink4.html

----------

